# Wow what a deal!



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Clips-2211-Canister-Filters/dp/B0002DH1ZM

In case you missed it, check out how much you save...


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I ordered 8 of them, once the sale ends I'm gonna put them up again but only for 5999.99


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

You are a true capitalist, I applaud you sir. LOL


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That's awesome. I bought the same package 1 year ago on Amazon, mind you I didn't pay the original price listed either.


----------

